# ADA Gallery Tank Lighting??



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm sure you have all seen the ADA gallery in japan. I have looked at those photos so many times its almost rediculous.

My question is how long does amano leave his lights on? 

Lets take a standard 75gallon for example. He uses two 150HQI pendents(not the grand solar with the seperate PC's) over that tank. I know lots of people are using the mid day approach(12 hours lower light with 4-6 hour burst of high light), but i doesnt appear that he can do that approach without the grand solar. I also know that some people are using higher light for shorter time periods, but i dont know how he would do this when the gallery is open for more then 8 hours a day (at least i think it is)? I did notice that he hangs the lights pretty high over the tanks.....does this allow him to leave those high powered lights on longer?

Anyone have any facts on this?

Thanks

jB


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

The only lighting facts I know is grand solaris and his personal giant tank. From a business standpoint, all he needs is the photo period to last atleast the time period of the tours. 
Tours are only on weekends and are from 10-5pm, so atleast on those days, you can go with as short as a 7hr photo period.

I'd be willing to bet that on tour days, lights are on 7hrs a day and on non tour days, he lowers the lights (they are adjustable iirc) for a more intense and shorter photo period otherwise.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input Tony.

Anyone else have any ideas on this?

Thanks

jB


----------

